# Wlan hängt sich nach unbestimmter Zeit auf



## fragensteller (4. August 2006)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe, so Kompliziert scheint das zu sein Sad
Also:
Kurz zum PC:
Betriebssystemname Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600 (laut windowsupdate.microsoft.com aktuell Wink )
USB-WLan Stick: RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card
WLAN_Router: Telekom Speedport W501V
USB 2.0 PCI Karte ist auch noch drinnen (4 USB 2.0 Ports)

So, jetzt zur Geschichte:

Ich habe den Router bekommen und 2 dieser USB Sticks gekauft. Am Laptop (WinXP, SP2 usw. ) funktionieren BEIDE Sticks einwandfrei, wenn ich keine Zwangstrennung hätte, würde ich ohne Limit saugen Wink D.h. der Stick an sich hat kein Problem.

Als ich den Stick an meinen PC angeschlossen habe, hatte ich noch ein veraltetes XP auf dem Rechner. Die USB 2.0 Karte war noch nicht eingebaut.
Ich habe den Stick, der ja laut Verkäufer zu USB 1.x abwärtskompatibel ist an meinen PC eingesteckt, die Treiber installiert und konnte ohne Probleme surfen. Jedoch trennte sich die WLAN Verbindung, es war egal ob ob grade am Saugen war (Traffic war da) oder ob der Rechner am Idlen war. Ich konnte nicht mehr ins Internet, nur ein Neustart des Rechners half. Auch zeitlich war kein "System" zu erkennen, mal trat das Problem nach 5 Minuten auf, mal nach 11 Stunden. (Rekord Wink )
Zuerst habe ich gedacht es könnte am Powermangement liegen, ich habe diesen "CAM-Modus" eingeschaltet, d.h. der Stick wird dauerhaft betrieben, der PC versucht nicht den Stick zum Stromsparen auszuschalten.
Das Problem war immer noch da. Dann habe ich mir die neusten Treiber runtergeladen, die sind jetzt ca. 2 Monate alt, also laut Hersteller Ralink die aktuellsten.

Dies brachte jedoch keine Abhilfe. Also habe ich gedacht: Vielleicht ist USB 2.0 doch nicht richtig abwärtskompatibel zum alten USB. Also habe ich mir eine USB 2.0 PCI Karte gekauft. Diese wurde einwandfrei von Windows erkannt, unter SP1 musste ich noch auf die Treiber-CD des Herstellers zurückgreifen. Jedoch trat das Problem immer noch auf, trotz CAM enable und USB 2.0 Karte.

Dann sagte mir ein Freund das für WLAN SP2 immens wichtig ist. Um jedoch Updates installieren zu können musste ich ein neues XP installieren (ihr wisst was ich meine, oder Wink ). Also gestern XP neu aufgespielt, korrekten Key angegeben, SP2 und noch jede Menge andere Updates runtergeladen (mit ein Paar Disconnects dazwischen Sad ). Die USB 2.0 PCI Karte konnte diesesmal ohne HerstellerCD installiert werden.
Doch der Stick will immer noch nicht.
Auch das deaktivieren des Dienstes "Konfigurationsfreie drahtlose Verbindung" brachte keine Abhilfe.
Ich glaube auch nicht das es an der USB PCI Karte liegt, denn die angeschlossene Maus und Tastatur machen keine Probleme.

Jetzt noch eine Beschreibung wie sich das WLan aufhängt:
Plöztlich ist jede WLAN Verbindung weg, d.h. kein www und kein LAN mehr. Windows scheint dies jedoch nicht zu merken, das mitgelieferte WLAN Tool und Windows zeigen mir immer noch das ich verbunden wäre.Wenn ich jedoch in der Taskleiste das Tool oder diese Windowsanzeige öffnen will, reagieren diese nicht... Nur ein Neustart des Rechners kriegt mich wieder online. In der Ereignissanzeige gibt es keine Einträge.

Am Router ist WSA-PSK Verschlüsselung eingeschaltet, MAC-Filterung aus. Und wie gesagt: Mit dem gleichen Stick funktioniert es am Laptop ohne Probleme.
Stromprobs können es nicht sein: Ich habe testweise alle Karten (Sound, LAN) ausgebaut, nur die Graka und USB 2.0 Karte waren noch drinnen, und es trat noch auf. (AMD Athlon 700 Mhz, nichts getaktet, 300W Netzteil)


Ich habe noch so eine System Info Datei erstellt, hier der Link:
http://rapidshare.de/files/28174086/system.nfo.html

Vielleicht bringt die euch ja was. So IRQ Konflikte usw. wurden mir im Gerätemanger auch nicht angezeigt....

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, langsam weis ich echt nicht weiter.


----------

